# Ocularis Palm Thunder



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This seems to be a bit of a trend so I thought I would hop on the wagon for a while. I wanted plugs that would not move if I bumped the frame. The Palm Thunder works fine with 1/4" bolts with Theraband Black tubing used as a protective sleeve. There is no metal-to-metal contact with the frame. I wasn't sure if I preferred acorn nuts or flats so I installed one of each until I decide...lol. The bands are just .030" Hygenic with a narrow 7/16" width for BBs. At 6 1/2" they will drive BBs at 250fps from my 32" draw length.

I'm not sure if I like the Ocularis attachment but I will spend some time with it to get an opinion. So far it shoots quite well from 10m with BBs. Accuracy is very reasonable and it only takes a minute to switch back to looped tubes.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Really nice idea. Simple yet effective


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent idea, it looks like that the bands are held very secure.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The bands are held very secure. No amount of bumping will loosen the bolts. There is a short sleeve of TB-Black tubing over the bolt. Tightening the nut will expand the tubing and increase the pressure on the flatband. I shot the design for a bit last night and nothing moved.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Which nuts do you prefer for this set up...........the acorn or standard? What are you using for bands here? Is this your BB set up now?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Teach said:


> Which nuts do you prefer for this set up...........the acorn or standard? What are you using for bands here? Is this your BB set up now?


I think I like the look of the standard flat nuts. I might remove another bit from the bolt length to reduce profile a little more.

Yep, the 7/16" flats are my set up for .177cal BBs... 250 fps.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I have no idea what I'm getting with the Booshooter for velocities. They are not slow with the 1745's. Finally got my BBs. I ordered 24,000 of them and they arrived a week ago. Like you advised me, I too find the silver colour much easier to see in flight than the copper coloured ones. Thanks for the tip. Now I'll see if I can find some bolts like you've done to put the BPT into action with flats! Whooot!

Hey I just thought of something. Have you tried wrapping the end of the bolt with a single layer or two of teflon tape? It would stop the nut from vibrating loose and kinda act like a nylock type nut. Or you could also use a tiny bit of blue locktite. Not enough to bind the thread up but just enough to cause friction so the nut won't undo. Just ideas.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Teach,

The nuts does not seem to loosen. It firmly binds against the short piece of tubing on the bolt. The tubing is cut long enough that the nut binds firmly before it reaches the metal frame.

I also see members using rubber stoppers/plugs. Home Depot in the USA has them for around 60 cents each. They hold by friction.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Northerner said:


> This seems to be a bit of a trend so I thought I would hop on the wagon for a while. I wanted plugs that would not move if I bumped the frame. The Palm Thunder works fine with 1/4" bolts with Theraband Black tubing used as a protective sleeve. There is no metal-to-metal contact with the frame. I wasn't sure if I preferred acorn nuts or flats so I installed one of each until I decide...lol. The bands are just .030" Hygenic with a narrow 7/16" width for BBs. At 6 1/2" they will drive BBs at 250fps from my 32" draw length.
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the Ocularis attachment but I will spend some time with it to get an opinion. So far it shoots quite well from 10m with BBs. Accuracy is very reasonable and it only takes a minute to switch back to looped tubes.


Fantastic idea! I wasn't sold on the just friction plug, but you've got me with the hardware!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Eric

your a machinest may haps you can come up with an after market fixture for ring type SS

for tubes and flats .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Eric
> your a machinest may haps you can come up with an after market fixture for ring type SS
> for tubes and flats .


This solution is just as good as anything I could come up. Just go do it!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like what you did there. I'll be trying that.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing ! 
Cheerio


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool as heck


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Have y'all tried just a plain ol rubber stopper or cork? It's simplicity is what makes the Ocularis such a great attachment.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Have y'all tried just a plain ol rubber stopper or cork? It's simplicity is what makes the Ocularis such a great attachment.


Yup, I tried the rubber plugs and posted a couple of days ago. By wetting the plugs with rubbing alcohol I could seat them deeper and there is no way they would fall out from a bump or push. It takes some serious pushing and rocking to get them out.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43050-more-rubber-plugs-on-dankung-frames/

The simple nut-bolt-sleeve method is still fine for those who want hardware rather than rubber. A few drops of rubbing alcohol helps with this method as well.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Have y'all tried just a plain ol rubber stopper or cork? It's simplicity is what makes the Ocularis such a great attachment.
> ...


Not to take anything away from your method with the alcohol but to give you another alternative should you find yourself without any alcohol. I learned this little trick when my oldest son was racing BMX bicycles. BMX is all about fit for power ie ergonomics and when the kids are in the initial stages of setting up their bikes they change bars or replace brake levers etc. that necessitates removing the foam handlebar grips. The want the grips on good so they dont slip during a race but can be removed without tearing them and costing the kids a bunch of money that mom and dad may or may not have. So, the trick they use is to take a very "FIRM" or "High hold" power aerosol hair spray and give the inside of the grips a good shot of hair spray. They slip on like they have been greased yet within 5 or so minutes they are race ready once the hairspray dries. To get the grips off the bars again they simply get a short ice cream pale and soak the end of the handlebar in water, it desolves in water. This trick holds really well and is easy to undue.

I hope this idea helps someone, even if just for their kids handlebar grips.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Have y'all tried just a plain ol rubber stopper or cork? It's simplicity is what makes the Ocularis such a great attachment.
> ...


Oh yeah! I saw the post... Just didn't realize you'd wrote it!! hehe sorry... Looks like you've got a good "grip" on the concept, for sure... Makin' good use of it as well...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Back in the day the handle end plugs for a road racing bike had a nut/washer combo on the inside end and a Philips head screw on the other. The idea was the same, tighten the screw and the rubber stopper fattened. I have been looking for them locally with no luck and now am headed to the internet.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rubber stopper with plastic end (available in multiple colors).

http://www.bike-vintage.com/small-parts/1484-vintage-gilles-berthoud-gb-handlebar-end-plugs.html

Entirely rubber stopper (black only).

http://www.planet-x-usa.com/i/q/BTVXPLUG/velox-rubber-handlebar-plug-(single)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the handlebar plugs might be too wide. The inside of the DK holes on my two frames are only around 3/8". The tapered rubber plugs from Home Depot are 1/2" on one end and 5/16" on the other.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup they are to big for dankung SS may work on standard Occs


----------

